# help - long periods (10 days) Does this mean problems TTC?



## sun-shine01 (Aug 9, 2002)

I'm on Cd 9 and till bleeding. Last month Af was 11 days and I'm not even sure that I O'd. Tried temping for the last 4 months but due to a all night nursing toddler I can't get a reading to be sure that I am ovulating.

When we conceived DD#1 I had 5-7 day periods and was Oing on CD14 and we got PG on the second month trying.

Just wondering if my long AF's are causing a problem?


----------



## pumpkin (Apr 8, 2003)

My long AFs are causing a problem for us.
Some months I've bled for as long as 25 days of my very regular 29 day cycle. I ovulate on day 15 every month, regardless of how long AF lasts. Luckily for the last few months mine has only lasted 10 days so we at least have a chance at TTC. I've seen several doctors and specialists about this. Not one has had a solution.

I hope you have better luck than me.


----------



## Amberlyn (Aug 5, 2004)

Ladies: As I have been having this problem.... I looked it up and it said Vit K defiecency can cause this... so maybe try boosting up on that.. thats what I am gonna try to do







Last month af was 4.5 weeks with a 2 week break and now on day 14.....


----------



## Jenne (May 21, 2004)

Just wanted to offer hugs to all of you! I can't even imagine. Good luck TTC!

Happy Fall Y'all,

Jenne


----------

